# swollen fingers??



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

This sounds pretty serious man, you should probably see a doctor about that...
As for the cause, its probably the way you are holding the string. Are you using a deep hook? Also, keep the string away from the middle of the second joint area because this is where most of your nerves are, and you really shouldn't be abusing those...


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

How thick is your tab? When I tried a very thin tab, my fingers became swolen, also.

And with a short tab, the tip of my middle finger became dormant.

Until you change tab or whatever, place a band aid in your finger, where the string presses it.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I've been shooting 100 to 200 arrows a day 6 days a week at 42 lbs and I haven't had any issues with swollen fingers. Like Jorge said, I'd suggest adding a thicker backing layer to your tab and see if that doesn't help.

The other thing to double check on is that you're not letting the string creep out on the fingers as you get to anchor. Creeping will kill your fingers faster than anything you can do and it's terribly inconsistant.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for all the advise guys...am using a medium cavalier elite cordovan which fits me perfectly and alternate between 2 tabs so i think am ok there...creeping hmmm....gotta watch out for that...may be subconsciously doing it...i also may have aggravated it during my last practice session as i started with my 45# hunting bows( about 50 arrows) before going to my 38# and 34# olympic recurves( about 75 arrows)....just finished a 40 arrow session with my 38# bows and it seems ok now..thanks again.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've been having trouble with the tip of my middle finger and discovered the cause... and the cure. I've been getting numbness and a burning sensation for a while now. 

I discovered that my tab pad wasn't quite long to protect the tip on my middle finger and the finger tip has been getting "nipped" by the string on release. 

Thanks to an old leather pocketbook, a pair of sharp scissors and a leather punch I think I've found the cure... I replaced the suede backing of my tab with a piece of leather of about the same thickness, but about 1/2" longer. It looks kind of funky but seemed to work well this morning... Arrows grouped just as well or better and my finger is all the better for it. Of course I could go from a medium to a large tab and see if that fixes it but who wants to spend money for a new tab when you have two fairly new ones.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Are you having something like this? Look at my right middle finger (far right) compared to my left middle finger (far left)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Rule of thumb about tab total thickness in order to avoid any trouble.
1 mm for any 10 pounds added. It means, Michele at 51# is using a total thickness of 5 + mm, my daughter Carla at around 39# is now close to 4 mm.
Thikness to be reached by adding different layers of leather, 2 to 5 in total, depending from poundage, were the final one should be cordovan or cordovan like. Keep the total thickness under index finger monitored by a calliper, and replace the layers periodiclaly to keep the total in the desired final thikness.
Protecting your fingers properly will make your rchery career lasting longer....
(OK, is not in THA, but surely will be in THA2:wink: )


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Vittorio I am shooting 46lbs and I am only using a normal Cavalier backing and cordovan face. Is that thick enough?


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Vittorio said:


> Rule of thumb about tab total thickness in order to avoid any trouble.
> 1 mm for any 10 pounds added. It means, Michele at 51# is using a total thickness of 5 + mm, my daughter Carla at around 39# is now close to 4 mm.
> Thikness to be reached by adding different layers of leather, 2 to 5 in total, depending from poundage, were the final one should be cordovan or cordovan like. Keep the total thickness under index finger monitored by a calliper, and replace the layers periodiclaly to keep the total in the desired final thikness.
> Protecting your fingers properly will make your rchery career lasting longer....
> (OK, is not in THA, but surely will be in THA2:wink: )



Vittorio,

Kind of off topic here....but I once saw a picture of Michele using a glove (damascuss glove?) once. Any reason for doing that? Was he using that at a practice session or tournament? Thanks.


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

From what I read from THA it is due to tendon problems.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

There's a thread going on Sagittarius that has helped me out on this issue. Correct finger position was a problem until just today when I tried this. Groups actually tightened up and without any hand pain. I know now that I was headed for finger problems with the way I was gripping the string. 

Picture of the recommended grip:

http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Copy of Stringfingers.jpg

The link to the thread is here:

http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=2320

And the original stuff came from here:

http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Spacerman said:


> From what I read from THA it is due to tendon problems.
> 
> Regards,
> Danny
> Spacerman


Yes, he used an additional glove from 1995 to 1998. Then replaced by additional layers of leather directly on the tab.

Tab should be as thin as possible in order to give a cleaner release, but shoud be as thick as possible in order to avoid problems to fingers and draw arm tendons, blisters, unvanted callouses etc... Many top level archers have hd to face major surgery to the hand because of lack of proper finger protection. So, again, finding the proper tab thickness is another of the infinite compromises you should reach in our sport...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

to hoytusa....those look just like my fingers!!


----------



## Spacerman (Mar 2, 2006)

It looks bad... Mine is not as bad... Have to take care.

Regards,
Danny
Spacerman


----------

